# BOOT camp 42go



## Kent1_ (29 Novembre 2020)

bonjour je n'aarive pas a installer boot camp sur mon mac il me demande 42go de place pourtant j'en possède asser mais ca ne marche pas

*Note de la modération :* on déménage dans la bonne section.


----------



## Kent1_ (7 Décembre 2020)

Kent1_ a dit:


> bonjour je n'aarive pas a installer boot camp sur mon mac il me demande 42go de place pourtant j'en possède asser mais ca ne marche pas
> 
> *Note de la modération :* on déménage dans la bonne section.


ok c'est quand vous voulez


----------



## Locke (7 Décembre 2020)

Kent1_ a dit:


> ok c'est quand vous voulez


A jouer les devins, ben non !


----------



## Kent1_ (7 Décembre 2020)

1 semaine pour le mettre dans la bonne section ben non ya pas besoins d'être devins comme tu dit


----------



## Locke (8 Décembre 2020)

Kent1_ a dit:


> 1 semaine pour le mettre dans la bonne section ben non ya pas besoins d'être devins comme tu dit


Bien, alors on attend que le minimum soit fait, n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## Kent1_ (8 Décembre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Bien, alors on attend que le minimum soit fait, n'est-ce pas ?


pas compris


----------

